# EFK Firedragon Conversion Kits ---- possible to go .40SW to .357SIG?



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for looking. For some reason, I have always wanted to shoot .357 SIG. I saw that EFK makes an XD40 Subcompact .357SIG conversion barrel for $159. Does this mean that I can buy the conversion barrel, install it, and then use .357SIG ammo from my XD40 SC?

Thanks!

XD40Colorado


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, it can be done. The .357 Sig round in a sub-compact will be a little hard to handle though. Good luck.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

That's a good point. Would be a bit much from 3" wouldn't it.


----------

